# whining around cat



## mc244 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 7.5 month old vizsla that we've had for about five months. We have a cat that we've had for three years. The cat used to be fairly social, but once we got our pup she retreated to the basement for a few months. Recently, the cat has gotten used to the pup and she's been hanging out with all of us most of the time.

The dog hasn't gotten used to the cat. The cat has claws, and though she hasn't scratched the dog, she will hiss and swat if the dog gets too close. The dog whines and whines whenever the cat in the same room. That cat seems to really worry her. The odd thing is that the dog doesn't avoid the cat. She will carefully pursues her and sometimes gets into play position. Then she retreats and whines, and whines, and whines. 

As the cat has been out more, the whining has occurred more and more and I can't stand it. Does anyone have any methods of discouraging her from whining? She used to whine when I was in the bathroom and left her alone, but she stopped when we ignored it and realized that yes, we always come back. So, I'm trying to ignore the whining now and maybe she'll come to her own coexistence with the cat? Do I ignore it? Give her negative feedback? I don't want to give her negative feedback (coins in can) because she seems to whining out of fear already. 

If anyone has any advice, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

This feels like a problem that might lend itself to clicker training. Click & treat positive cat interactions, pup being quiet near cat. Over time he should be quiet more and whine less. May even start to like cat, because good things happen when he's around!

If you try this, let us know if it works!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

* mc244*, we had a very similar situation in our house. Sophie used to whine every time the cat laid on the stairs and she couldn't get by. We actually encouraged her to go around the cat, not to let the cat bother her. So, we would call her in a very happy voice - come, come - or say - it's OK - and when she would come (sometimes with a push), we would treat her and praise her. 

Now they both actually have started to interact more with each other. Sophie still watches out for the cat and gives her right of way, but the cat wants to play with Sophie more now. I once came home to a chase - the cat was chasing the dog, then they turned around and the dog was chasing the cat. They did this for a few minutes back and forth, and it was very entertaining  

However, other than an occasional play together, they still don't interact much. The cat just keeps stalking Sophie and that's about it  I think the clicker training that *VictoriaW* suggested would work too.


----------

